# débit de ma ligne internet



## Altaïr06 (4 Août 2006)

je suis sur alice et je voudrais savoir le débit de ma ligne (combien de Mega passe réellement) . On m'a donné "www.degrouptest.com" pour faire le test mais il ne marche pas. 
Quelqu'un connait un site pour Mac ? MERCI


----------



## cajera (4 Août 2006)

nikaia a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur alice et je voudrais savoir le débit de ma ligne (combien de Mega passe réellement) . On m'a donné "www.degrouptest.com" pour faire le test mais il ne marche pas.
> Quelqu'un connait un site pour Mac ? MERCI



slt,

Tu peux esssayer à cette adresse
http://www.adsl-facile.com/test-vitesse-debit-bande-passante-ADSL.php

cajera


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Août 2006)

Ici aussi, pour les debit en dl et ul et pas d'adresse mail à saisir.


----------



## Deb (4 Août 2006)

http://mire.ipadsl.net/speedtest/speedtest4.php


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2006)

Et aussi celui de 60 millions de consommateurs.


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi celui de 60 millions de consommateurs.



tu regardes bien les posts précédents


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu regardes bien les posts précédents




Oups !:rateau: Désolé...:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ici aussi, pour les debit en dl et ul et pas d'adresse mail &#224; saisir.


 Je l'ai fait et j'obtiens 1002 kb/s pour le t&#233;l&#233;chargement et 135 kb/s pour l'upload. Mon abonnement c'est jusqu'&#224; 8 m&#233;ga et jusqu'&#224; 800 kbits (d&#233;bit montant) - je suis chez Wanadoo. C'est bon comme r&#233;sultat ? 

Pour la vitesse en download et upload, il existe aussi un widget.


----------



## miaou (5 Août 2006)

tous le test rapides ne sont guère fiables .
 le mieux faire un téléchargement réel 
par ex là
http://test-debit.free.fr/
si on a une connexion rapide choisir le plus gros fichier: image.iso 
pas la peine de faire le téléchargement complet mais attendre 2 minutes environ pour que ça se stabilise.....
(avec safari il faut quelques secondes normalement )


----------

